# Short Rider From Nivana, Dwc,90w Ufo



## 4EVR420 (Jan 6, 2010)

This is my first gj so please bare with me. I should probably start with a rundown of my system and nutrients.  I am using 60q totes for my reservoir with 3 aquarium air pumps and several different airstones. The lighting is a 90w ufo led along with several supplemental 42w cfls. i am using advanced nutrients 3 part system(micro,grow,bloom),plus bud blood, big bud, carbo load,jumpstart,& overdrive. Because im not sure how big the short rider gets i am gunna start with only 3 plants in this reservoir, if everything goes well i will consider adding more netpots to the lid.:hubba: Also i am considering growing some of the free seeds i got, with my order, in soil just to see what they are   started germ lastnite so hopefully by tonite i will have some babys.   Here are some pix not much to see yet......


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 6, 2010)

4Evr   I was just taking a look at your pics and your def gonna need more light...  If your UFO has the same ratio as mine 8:1 red to blue then your gonna def need to add alot more blue spectrum for the first 2-3 weeks so that those autos will grow as fast as possible otherwise your yield will be terrible...  JMO tho...  GL


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 6, 2010)

JAAM, thanx for the tip. you dont think that the 90w led and 4 42w cfls will do the trick or should i add more cfls? i really dont want a crappy yeild the wife and i cant afford to keep buying when its 400 an ounce.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 6, 2010)

GL, bro. My whole fam was in the same boat. We used to split oz's. Ridic. It cost alot to grow serious bud. But in the end, well some ppl's pics show some hard work and dedication. Set it up proper and you won't have to revisit the design all the time. Just lots of luv for it and keep it healthy. Now on to Short Rider. IMO, I hated it. I had 5 fem seeds, 4 went male. The other went full cycle, cool that it's a reall short flower, but it was real light and airy. Stony for sure. GL, and keep us posted.

PS, great starter strain!!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 6, 2010)

4Evr   I hear that....  its over 400 an oz here so....     I didnt know you were gonna run 4 cfl... i only saw the one hanging in your tent... sorry...  

The key ? is how many lumens each CFL puts out...?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 6, 2010)

4Evr  Is your tent square or rectangle?


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 6, 2010)

nouvellechef, yeah the prices are so rediculouse sometimes and to be honest im sick of having to drive to go get it, sometimes the risk just isnt worth it.. hopefully i have some better luck with mine than you did with yours and thanks for the heads up. 4EVR
jaam, each cfl is rated at 2800 lumens per, and the led is 3900 i believe. i should have specified howmany im using, the picture is alittle decieving thanx all 4 the support . I'M STARTING TO HAVE SERIOUSE MARIJUANA PASSIONS!!!


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 6, 2010)

JAAM, the tents foot print i 36"x20" and is 5'2" tall simple answer being rectangle


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 6, 2010)

I SHOULD HAVE WROTE THIS BEFORE THIS IS ONLY MY SECOND GROW SO PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HELP ALL WILL BE LISTENED TO. first grow ended with root rot . man does that smell bad!


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 6, 2010)

Did you write down the mistakes you made the 1st time? You need to list a few things, get some opinions and pop back in once a week or so or if their are some probs. 

1: Quality PH meter. I know, I know. Their $$$$. But I al telling you, you will save soooooooo much heartache if you know the exact PH and ppm of your water. It MUST be close to perfect throughout. Lose the MG and get a nutrient line with a schedule, you don't have to guess. Just run at 1/4 dose and move up from there. GL.

2: You did not speak of ventilation? So important dude. 

Hope this helps. Bottom line, like I said, set it proper and keep your PH in line and you will have bud. Think 10 weeks or so from now, where will you be for more MJ for next grow? cuttings from SR? New seeds? Be prepared so you can practice this round and change it up if needed after your dry run.


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 6, 2010)

nouvellechef, i did keep a daily journal written down for my first grow. i have 9 pages of everything i did from ph to ppm to nutrient doses and wrote down all the specific amounts. in my first grow i think i didnt supply enough o2 to the water, i have added an extra air pump to try and compensate for this. as far as the MG(u mean miracle grow)? im using advanced nutrients i have heard too many bad things about MG and wont take the chance of killing my crop i need this to work too badly. and for ventilation i have a 4"inline duct fan pulling fresh air in and to 6" circular fans to move the air in the tent. also, ihave 17 more seeds to plant so believe me im already thinking about the next grow, 7 are short rider and 10 are the freebies from nirvanas DEC.promo.
THANX FOR THE HELP hope this answered some more questions.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2010)

Is your DWC lid opaque? 

A grower does not want any light entering the tote.








> Lose the MG



I thought he said this?



> i am using advanced nutrients 3 part system(micro,grow,bloom),plus bud blood, big bud, carbo load,jumpstart,& overdrive.




:confused2::confused2:


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 6, 2010)

Ohh, srry. Blame it on the wake and bake with haze. Man.


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 6, 2010)

High PCDUCK, the lid is opaque for now im gunna cver it with foil tape to reflect the light back up under the canopy. i have seen pictures of the algea that grows if you dont block the light and i dont want that. sorry i wasnt a little more specific. THANX


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 6, 2010)

you need to black out your lid dude sum people spray paint them with a good plastic paint and outher use duct tape to stop any light leaking in to your system


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 6, 2010)

high everyone, dont know what happened up there my computer tweaked for a second.
Fruity, hopefully that last post answered your question, the foil tape for ducting does block the light completly. i used this in my stealth minifridge and it worked great, the underside of the canopy stayed well lit up and the plants were growing almost an inch a day. thanx for the post.


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 7, 2010)

Good morning everyone at MP. I am very excited this morning, i woke up to find that 2 of 3 beans have a taproot coming out :clap:  So i got out the 1.5" rockwool cubes to start soaking in distilled water with some jumpstart added in at 2ml/L.  i put all 3 beans in the cubes, kinda hoping the 3rd bean pops in the cube.  if not no big loss i still have plenty more beans to work with. once i put them in the cubes i put all three cubes into a clear tupperware with holes drilled in the side to try and keep the cubes moist longer. and now i wait for their little heads to pop out. i will post again as soon as i have some results.:watchplant:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 7, 2010)

4EVR420 said:
			
		

> high everyone, dont know what happened up there my computer tweaked for a second.
> Fruity, hopefully that last post answered your question, the foil tape for ducting does block the light completly. i used this in my stealth minifridge and it worked great, the underside of the canopy stayed well lit up and the plants were growing almost an inch a day. thanx for the post.



When you post duplicate posts, you can delete them yourself.

You do not want the underside of the canopy well lit.  Light to the underside of the leaves can cause them to stretch.  

I didn't see you mention any exhaust in your ventilation set up.  Plants need a continual supply of fresh air all the time the lights are on and "old" air needs to be exhausted.

I would recommend more/better light if you are going to want to grow enough to keep you and your wife in bud.  And I think that you have room for more than 3 plants if you are growing autos.  What are the dimensions of the tote you are using?


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 7, 2010)

THG, thanx for letting me know about the lights on the underside, i had no idea, i just assumed that more was better. thankyou
About the exhaust fan, i am going to menards this weekend to get another inline duct fan, they are only $25. as for the lighting i am planning on picking a 400w hps/mh sometime in the near future. if the wife lets me, ive already dropped like $800 into every thing so far, she would like to see some product before she lets me get any thing else.  the tote is 12.5Hx26.5Lx16.5W  THANX again


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 7, 2010)

I hear ya. I dropped 5k and had to hear it non-stop for months. 1st grow sucked. So it got worse. Nada no more. She gets lippy, torch is fired up, SSH, end of arguing and on to eating good grub.

Show your girl my pics and tell her to chill, it takes practice. Stressful sometimes.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 7, 2010)

save your money on the inline booster fan for $25. They will not do an adequate job and you will be disappointed. A Vortex or a Can Fan is what you want to use, or a fan of that type.


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 7, 2010)

nouvellechef: 5k [email protected]$#! i wish i could get my wife to drop that much. i checked out your ssh grow thats an amazing job. how did the fam like it?
i know that as soon as i can show her something worth while it wont be so bad. She does smoke just as much as i do. thanx 4 checkin out my gj.
                                                          4evr


----------



## Icecalibur (Jan 7, 2010)

This was my first strain i grew and i was sorely dissapointed as it turned out not to be autoflowing, perhaps i was unlucky.

Good luck on this grow


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 8, 2010)

ICECALIBUR, thanx 4 stopping buy. when i first started looking into buying seeds i found the short riders 4 a good price and the reviews looked good but since i made my purchase i keep hearing that they are not that good. i hope i will be the lucky one we shall see......


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 9, 2010)

Good morning everyone!  Just trying to leave a little update.  1st and most exciting, we (this is Mrs. 4EVR420 now have three new babies!!!!!!!  (pics below) 3 for 3... we love nirvana!!!! We had the seeds in 1-1/2" rockwool, and now have them in 3-1/2" cubes, and are waiting for the root to come out of the bottom.  

Also, we made a few 'upgrades' to our lighting set up (pics below)
We started out with 2) 42Watt 2800 lumen 6500K CFLs, 1) 90Watt UFO LED 3800 lumens. 
We have now ADDED, 3) 23Watt 1600 lumen 2700K CFLs, 3) 23Watt 1600 lumen 6500K CFLs... that gets us up at 19,000 lumens, on our 3 little girls  

Ok, well that's all we really have now. Thanks for all the other advice... keep it coming.        :48:


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 9, 2010)

just a few more pics... couldn't fit above... :fly: :bongin:


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 10, 2010)

Just stopped in to show some pic updates   Hope they keep growing at this rate because I love actually being able to see the difference every day!!

Also, sorry about the sideways pics up above... must have been a little more stoned than we thought:bong2:


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't know nothing about CFL's and LED's, but why did you choose those for lighting as opposed to, 1 switchable ballast with hood and bulbs? Was it intial cost? I am way too stoned right now at 8am to crunch any lumen #'s. You good in that realm?


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 10, 2010)

nouvellechef, looking back on it now, we definatly should have went with the HPS/MH combo, but we 'thought' we were going to do a stealth grow, and then expanded to this new tent... We still do intend to change it up eventually, just going to try to reap these benifets if we can... 

Also, since it seems like you missed it,  we've got 19,000 lumens for 3.2 square feet. Thanks for stopping by, and pass the SSH this way sometime huh?  we checked that out... looked awesome!


----------



## Icecalibur (Jan 10, 2010)

4EVR420 the set-up is looking great, very nice indeed..i'm def sitting in on this


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 10, 2010)

Icecaliber, thanks!!! we're really siked about all the new changes, and to see what they do. :fly: :joint4: :bong2: :fly: :joint4: :bong2:


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok, we started nutes today per the A.N. schedule for seedlings. PPM is at 220, Ph is at 5.8/5.9   Temps are running, with the lights on, at 82F lows like 75F when lights are off. (i'm running 20-4 if I didn't already say that) So far so good, everything seems to be dialed in. :watchplant: 


1st & 2nd Pic Nutes we are using thus far and a wide shot of current set up
3rd - 5th are the DWC plants
6th & 7th are pics of small roots (not too clear, but they are there)

...And 8 & 9 are a little project inspired by the 'monster grows'. this little girl will end up in an aluminum Jager can once shes ready.:hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2010)

Here is some *Green Mojo* for ya. 

Hopefully you get all girls otherwise it will be a pain removing roots from your dwc


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 15, 2010)

clean setup yah got there 4ever. how are you venting your area? temps a lil high. nothing to be too worried about at this point in the game.


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 16, 2010)

PC, thanx for the mojo man. the last time we did a dwc the roots never got tangled. I know the rez looks small but its only temporary(trying to save money on nutes and water), as soon as the roots touch the bottom of the rez we will transfer them to a much larger rez. thanx for the advice keep it comin.


Doc, thanx for the support. temps are a little higher than we would like.  currently we have 2-6" circular fans moving the air around inside the tent and 1-4" inline duct fan for exhaust. the tent does have 2 flap vents that are open all the time for fresh cool air...   we are planning on adding a 6" inline duct fan for more fresh air intake, but we cant afford it right now...

THANKS for checking out our GJ and for all help.... KEEP IT COMING:bong2:


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 21, 2010)

:watchplant: Hi all!!! Just a little update, and pics...  Our babies seem to be doing really well.  Had a pH prob, but think we got that taken care of thanks to A.N. (this is not an advertisement  Not sure if other Nute lines offer a 'support line' to call, but ANs phone line is awesome and very helpful.
Hope all is well with everyone here at MP... enjoy the pics, and happy growing! :watchplant: 

The last pic is our little 'Jager' plant... just a bag seed, but it looks promising.


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 21, 2010)

dude beautiful plants, you have got the bout 2 weeks ahead of mine.you found the best advice you could ever ask for here. by the time your done with this grow, the next will be a breeze. 

dont go by the lumens on the box of your cfl's, its acually way less. i have a cabinet 2x3' and had 16 cfls in there for 2 plants to veg. the more the better.....ufo looks cool, but never used one. dont have the $. lol 

semms like you are off to a good start. the people that have responded to your thread are very knowlegable. take your time, and pay attention. all you need to do is ph, and ppm correctly. training and such will come later. also, are your seeds, feminized? 
keep em alive, and super green mojo comming to ya. we will be growing together. im exited. till next time....Loola


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 21, 2010)

Loola, thanks for taking the time to find our GJ... lol.  Thanks for the mojo too, we can always use more good mojo. 

WoW that's a lot of CFLs in a small space... how do you keep temp 'normal'???
As for the UFO, we love it so far, however we are pretty new to this so we'll see how we feel many grows down the road. 

Really glad to have someone starting at the same time as us. How long have you been using DWC??? And do you like it?  Our 1st grow ended in root rot, any tips on how to avoid/prevent that this time?? We have already gotten a larger more powerfull air pump to try to circulate water more, and a larger reservoir so that there is more water to move around. We kind of thought the rot was due to 'stagnent' water???

Thanks again, we hope to learn a lot from this site (& you)... OH, so you don't think we're crazy, when we write WE it's my wife and me. :fly: :48:


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 22, 2010)

4EVR420 said:
			
		

> Loola, thanks for taking the time to find our GJ... lol. Thanks for the mojo too, we can always use more good mojo.
> 
> WoW that's a lot of CFLs in a small space... how do you keep temp 'normal'???
> As for the UFO, we love it so far, however we are pretty new to this so we'll see how we feel many grows down the road.
> ...


well as ms godess said...ventilation is the key. a passive a/c vent helps too.

this is my secong bout with dwc from soil. and all i can say is ill never go back.....as for root rot, keep res temps under 75 and you should be fine.  stagnant water is bad too, so keep it bubbly, and change res every or every other week at least.

its cool you and your wife can grow together.....mine just wants to smoke it, lol. till tomm,  loola.


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 22, 2010)

Loola,(and THG) thanks for the advice, we went out and bought another 4" duct fan and it is really helping. our temps are now at 76-78 with lights on and 66-69 with the lights off :woohoo: also, our water temp is about 71 so i think we are good to go in that department.  
we're  that you like dwc that much its very encouraging for us... hope all is well with your babies and thanks again for any and all advice.....

                                                                       4evr420


P.S. my wife likes to smoke it more than grow it as well LOL...


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 22, 2010)

hey 4evr420 all is looking good planning on starting my fisrt DWC in a couple month when the soil grows finish so il be following how long will you be keeping them in the same rez ? im also thinking of starting 3 seeds in a 5gal bucket dew to not enough space in veg box then after a couple week veg they will  be tranfered into there own 5gal bucket in flower room 
also are you going to do LST a hear that the the ufo dont penitrate as far HPS/MH i may be wrong but it might be sumthing to look into happy growing


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 22, 2010)

High Fruity86, we will be moving our babies to the large reservoir in about a week, dont want the roots to get tangled and cause root rot(again ), and hopefully no males(these are fem seeds) . sounds like you have a pretty good idea about your future dwc, looking forward to your dwc gj. do you kno wut strains you are gunna grow?
since this is only my second grow i wasnt gunna LST but then i decided to do the jager grow to practice on and then LSt the beans i paid for with the next grow. i kno the ufo doesnt pentrate like hid lights but i can put it 1.5" from the top of the plants and that does help a lot... next grow i wanna get a 400w hps for flower and use the ufo for veg or maybe clones  idk
Heres some mojo for your grls!!!!!!:watchplant: :bong:


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 22, 2010)

im not sure yet there will be 3 strains i still have some off the DNAfreebies kandykush, og18, la confidential also hashplant haze, moby ****, afgan kush and im quite interested in shark breath and purple wreck so as you can see i dont have a clue 
thanks for the mojo


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi everyone!! Hope you all are doing as well as us.  We want to say thank you for all the green MOJO, it must have done the job since we have all girls!!! 

Got a bunch of pics, sorry for the poor quality... it's just a phone/camera (3mp)  They all look REAL healthy... we seem to have 1 runt, but she's still kickin' strong. 

also, thanks for everyone that posted about our pH not going down... we finally got it after adding 20mL of GH pH down... We've never had to add that much before... usually 3-5 drops per gallon works... oh well at least we got it fixed.    :watchplant: :48: 

p.s.   the 'jager' can plant has spent a little too much time too close to the lights... we are using it for a little LST practice... so far ok, just need to find a place a little further from the lights.


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 1, 2010)

glad to see your trying the LST this was my first shot at it and i think il be useing it on all my grows it gives me alot more control over the plant height and hopefully less popcorn buds all looks good keep it up


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 1, 2010)

hey fruity, thanx 4 stoopin by. you know i was a bit worried about tryin the lst but after actually handleing the plant i realized that its alot sturdier than i thought it would be. i think im gunna try it on my autos for the next grow. i really want a 400w hps so i wont get airy buds. with a 400whps and lst i think i could get some really nice buds from these autos.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 1, 2010)

4EVR   Can i ask if you UFO is mixed spectrum??  

If so IMO its not really the proper spectrums for vegging plants... 

 I do know they have some blues in there, as ive grown with LED, but at most theres prob only 10 blue LEDs in your UFO and thats just not gonna give you the veg growth your probably looking for...  

IME T5's are much better then LEDs even if they are all blue, not to mention a mixed spectrum UFO...


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 1, 2010)

hey JAAM, thanx for stopping by!  you are right that there are only 10 blues in my ufo and that it it not enough to get proper growth, thats why i added 9 cfls to my set up trying to boost my lumens. the ufo works great in my stealth minifridge but as soon as i put it in my tent it lost all intensity and deffinitly does not cover a large enough area. thanks for the T5 info ill have to look into those.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 1, 2010)

No worries bro... Sry I didnt see any CFLs in the pic above...

 I went down the LED path and it does work... you just need tons of them and its not cost efficient, nor do you get very dense buds...


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 2, 2010)

JAAM wuts up,
its kinda funny, when i first looked into the leds all the info i found sounded really good, buuuutttt, now that i have resources like M.P. it turns out they dont perform as well as HID lights. As soon as i can afford a 400w hps i'll upgrade....until then i can dream of big frosty nugs...


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi everyone thought we would smoke down:48: , and make a little update for all...  


One of our ladies is in FULL BLOOM, and lookin mighty fine:woohoo: She has white hairs, and trichs all over!!! So far we've counted more than 9 individual colas spread out over the plant.  We got ahold of a friends digi camera so there's ONE real nice pic of her... We can't even walk in the front door without smelling them, and they are in a spare room with the door closed ALWAYS.   If anyone is considering this strain I would recomend investing in a carbon filter.  

Another of the ladies is FULLY mature, but won't stop growing, and has not begun flowering yet.  She is about 14" tall and we figure for these autos that's big...  

And our littlest girl is about 6" tall and looks extremely sativa dom.  She just doesn't seem to want to grow up... literally. She has alternating nodes and white hairs, just slower growing... 

And lastly, our science project 'Jager'... We have topped this plant once, LST'd this plant, and removed EVERY large fan leaf... (I know I know, I don't want to hear it... It's just for an experiment) Despite my best efforts to hurt this plant it has done NOTHING but THRIVE!! It started to grow immediatly the day after it was topped and removing the fan leaves has only caused it to bush out so far.  Really, just trying to learn from this one, but if it keeps on strong and becomes a girl I will clone and grow this regularly. 

Guess that about covers everything... Thanks for stopping by.  Be safe and keep growing all.  Green mojo to everyone!!!  hope you all enjoy the pics.


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello to anyone who reads this alot has changed in the last 15 days and im not quite sure where to begin. I suppose i will start with little light change thats happened. When i started this grow i had one 90w ufo and two 42w cfls. From there i added eight more cfls to supplement the ufo.  Well running 10 cfls and one 90w ufo was not logical for the results that i need. I was using 358w and only pushing 21000L... that makes no sense to me when i could be pushing 50000L for 42w more. So... i made a sacrifice and sold my xbox360 so i could buy a 400w lumatek w/6" cool tube(i think i have an addiction:hubba: ). Now its only been a week since i installed my new toy but i can already see my ladies are loving it.:woohoo:  They are swelling up nicely now and all i can do is sit here and drool over them.
And on to other news, on day 45 one of the ladies was ready for the chop. She had about 25% amber trichs, so the wife and i decided to take a little sample. Well after quick drying a little bud we tossed it in the vape and :bongin: , needless to say(but i will) it totaly rocked us. For me it was the most energetic high i have ever had, i could'nt sit still my heart was racing for about a half an hour and all of a sudden i needed to clean the house... well after an 2 hours of cleaning and rearanging the house the munchies kicked in hardcore. All in all i love this smoke, and i have this sense of pride now, every time i get high now i know who grew it, ME, and that feels good!
And last but not least my jager experiment...well i ended up transplanting it into a 1.5 gal kitty litter jug and giving it a good tie down.  A little LST never hurt anybody:giggle: and she seems to really enjoy it. She now has 11 tops and is looking gorgeous. 5 days ago she lifted her skirt for me :hubba: and showed me a thing or two. i am very excited for this girl because i am going to get to practice cloning and the art of bonsai!  If she gives me some good smoke i plan on keeping her around for a long time.
One more thing, since i have the hps now my led is freed up to be used in my stealth minifridge.  I can now veg(for a short time) and clone using it, which will alow for a perpetual harvest. At least my wife has been able to see the fruits of our labor now and will allow me to upgrade again soon 
Thanx for stopping by! 4EVR420


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 22, 2010)

These pictures are from a while ago but you get the idea


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice im glad you made the change you wont regret it for sure  
i no wot you mean when you say addiction i just spent over £200 on a load of new gear bulbs shade nuts buckets the lot ready for my big switch to hydro and ive only just started flowering my soil grow keep it up man you doing a fine job


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 22, 2010)

fruity86, Thank you for the kind words it means alot coming from an experienced grower. i cant wait for your new grow journal i will deffinatly be along for the ride.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 22, 2010)

hell yeah 4evr420! sacrifice, & ye shall reap great rewards. lol yeah im blazed. looks lik etheyll be in heaven now. maybe use the ufo for a frisbee w/ that dog of yours w/ kryptonite for eyes. yeah one more thing n a serious note b4 i go rip another 1. you must replace that cheap *** plastic dryer vent w/ foil kind or better yet metal flex. we dont want yah to burn anything but weed. ok couple other things. get a 90 to cut that corner coming off the cool tube & if you have the funds go to depot & get a sheet of polished aluminum (hammered aluminum perferably). dont usually have but 1 time i did see it. gut that internal reflector out & throw that external one out. retro fit sheet of aluminum above & you have a much more efficient light


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 22, 2010)

it def throws a better footprint


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 23, 2010)

hi Doc, i really like that reflector you have there, i just might have to give that a try. As for the dryer vent tubing it really doesnt get that hot but you're right it probably isnt safe. it was all i had when i hooked up the new light. oh, and i do plan on connecting a 90 degree elbow to decrease air resistance coming out of the cool tube, i just havnt had the time or money as of late.
also i dont think i can use the led for a frisby my wife would kill me, that and theres the fact that it would be a $200 frisby  you know, it does work well on smaller plants, for vegging, but the foot print and intencity are deffinatly not enough for flowering. 

Thanks for checking out my journal and thank you for the tips on the new light, i will get that plastic tubing out asap.


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 23, 2010)

So this is what happens when you start off small... it keeps growing and growing!! I cant wait for the next evolution of my grow!:hubba:


----------

